# Kohler Command CV15S - How to tell if the starter is going bad



## Ironmanx (Dec 2, 2015)

So I'm pretty sure my starter has gone bad.

At first i thought it was a battery issue so I added a bit of distilled water charged it up. Still wont crank. I cleaned the terminals. 

I can see the starter trying to turn the engine, but not moving.

I even tried jumping the battery from my car with the same results.

I then thought hey maybe the engine is seized, so i removed the spark plug and turned the pulley under the engine by hand which was a pain but it moved. 

I then tried to start it and it slowly turned and eventually fired up. Cut all the grass I could left the engine running while i moved stuff.

So it seems to me the starter is "weak" and when i moved flywheel and little bit back it gave it a bit of a "running start".

So my question is is there anything i can do to make sure its a starter issue?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

G'day Ironmanx:

to bypass the electrics on your mower, get your jumper leads and attach the positive to the starter terminal on the starter and this lead to the positive of the battery, and the other negative lead to the battery post first and hold /attach the other end of the jumper to a good earth on the mower, be aware when you make a connection of the earth lead to the mower you will get sparks, so be careful that there is no fuel around where you make the connection.

Doing this will bypass the solenoid, if the starter turns ok to start the engine, you can assume your problem could be the solenoid, if you can't start the engine this way, you can say the starter has a problem, could be stuck/worn brushes, dirty commutator, or even worn bushings causing the armature to short out on the fields.

let us know what you find


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

What brand tractor, Ironmanx ?
It does sound like a weak starter,but could also be due to a bad ground,or battery cable.
Has it ever been dropped/hit ?


----------



## Ironmanx (Dec 2, 2015)

Problem fixed. Bad electrical connections. Cleaned them up with sandpaper/steelwhool and it fires up.

I tried to jump the starter but all i was these eliminator jumper cables that are dummy proof and they would not work. (Dummy proof no positive or negative)


----------

